# Work permit and marriage



## gowutheo

URGENT FOLKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi folks,
How long does it take to process a work permit after marriage to a new zealand citizen as a foreigner?

What is the difference between a residence permit and work permit?.which one is obtained first after marrying a new zealander?.and how long does it take to process it?


----------



## topcat83

gowutheo said:


> URGENT FOLKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi folks,
> How long does it take to process a work permit after marriage to a new zealand citizen as a foreigner?
> 
> What is the difference between a residence permit and work permit?.which one is obtained first after marrying a new zealander?.and how long does it take to process it?


Hi Gowutheo

I seem to be typing nothing but potential warning today!

It doesn't matter how long you've been married to someone - it's how long you've been in a relationship. And whether you can prove it!

You'll need to prove around 2 years of relationship - and NZ Immigration must be convinced that it's not a 'marriage of convenience'.


----------



## gowutheo

thanks top cat.
Think u didnt quite get my question.But then how long must I date in nz before I marry?.And what about residence?.After marriage,how long will it take to obtain residence?.
Please any insight?.


----------



## gowutheo

well,i think i have to explain things better for help.
I have been in a stable relationship with a nz lady for just 2 months.we have plans to get married and i wanna take a tourist visa there and then marry with her.After the marriage,how long will it take for all needed papers to live there?.


----------



## topcat83

gowutheo said:


> well,i think i have to explain things better for help.
> I have been in a stable relationship with a nz lady for just 2 months.we have plans to get married and i wanna take a tourist visa there and then marry with her.After the marriage,how long will it take for all needed papers to live there?.


Same answer as before - you will need to prove a relationship (not a marriage) for about 2 years before it will be considered for immigration purposes. 

Otherwise you'll have to get points for a residents visa or work visa like everyone else!


----------



## Yvonne.72

gowutheo said:


> well,i think i have to explain things better for help.
> I have been in a stable relationship with a nz lady for just 2 months.we have plans to get married and i wanna take a tourist visa there and then marry with her.After the marriage,how long will it take for all needed papers to live there?.


Two months isn't anywhere near long enough, as others have told you - 2 years is the norm. 

If you go to New Zealand and get married on a tourist visa you will most likely be required to leave when your permit expires, unless you can get a job and a work permit that will allow you to remain in New Zealand for long enough to prove you have a lasting and genuine relationship.

In other words if she goes back to live in New Zealand in the next two years and you're not with her your chances of getting permanent residency are very slim indeed.


----------



## gowutheo

thanks guys,u doing a great work.
I am looking then at this option.move to nz as tourist,marry my fiancee,continue to extend my visa each time until at least two yrs elapses and then able to work out the residence permit after that.is that a good option guys?.


----------



## topcat83

gowutheo said:


> thanks guys,u doing a great work.
> I am looking then at this option.move to nz as tourist,marry my fiancee,continue to extend my visa each time until at least two yrs elapses and then able to work out the residence permit after that.is that a good option guys?.


Read Yvonnes post more closely.....


----------



## gowutheo

thanks folks.
Do we have people waiting for their work permit and yet doing some casual work in nz?.Is that legal to do?.What type of document do they use if this is the case.


----------



## lisamct

ReinetteRenee said:


> BTW i just found out you can only be in New Zealand for 2 years on a work visa and need to apply for residency before the end of the two years. if your residency is still in pending they will let you apply for a further work visa but they will only grant it for a year at a time till your residency comes through.


Surely this depends on the length of work visa you have? I have a 3 year work visa/permit so its not impossible to be here longer than 2 years this way.


----------



## Yvonne.72

Lisamct I think ReinetteRenee is talking about visa _renewals_ I think they expect people to able to be in a position to apply for permanent residency by then. 

I think it is an expensive process (apply for permanent residency) with all manner of fees, levies and medical expenses to pay for.


----------



## lisamct

Yvonne.72 said:


> Lisamct I think ReinetteRenee is talking about visa _renewals_ I think they expect people to able to be in a position to apply for permanent residency by then. .


Ahh, fair enough then, that makes sense.


----------

